# Pilot Amputee Returns To Flying



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Female Air Force pilot amputee returns to the skies

Bravo Zulu to CPT Wise.  I hope they ended up catching whoever was driving the boat that day.  I have seen people with two good legs run a slower 1.5 mile.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 25, 2016)

What an outstanding, and motivating story. Good on ya, Capt Wise!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 25, 2016)

Well done Captain!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 25, 2016)

That's fucking awesome! 

Not to take away from her achievements but this reminds me of this bit of history, the first amputee pilot: 

Douglas Bader - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sir Douglas Bader lost both legs in a crash in the 30s, later rejoined the RAF, shot down a bunch of Jerries, got shot down himself and then kept trying to escape so they sent him to Colditz. 

Reading his book as a teenager made me realise how much my life didn't suck.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2016)

There are Warriors.... and then there are the Vikings and the Viking Shield Maidens....

She qualifies as a Viking.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> That's fucking awesome!
> 
> Not to take away from her achievements but this reminds me of this bit of history, the first amputee pilot:
> 
> ...



There is an excellent book titled,"Colditz", that is a tereffic read. These guys were building an airplane in the attic of one of the prision buildings, IIRC.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 26, 2016)

Good job, Captain.

Now @TLDR20 has no excuse for a no go on that that check ride.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Good job, Captain.
> 
> Now @TLDR20 has no excuse for a no go on that that check ride.



She has had check rides in the past; prolly more than one.

@TLDR20 has a lot of unknowns in front of him. The first check ride is a pressure filled event. I think he'll do pretty well with it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Good job, Captain.
> 
> Now @TLDR20 has no excuse for a no go on that that check ride.



I smoked that shit


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> She has had check rides in the past; prolly more than one.
> 
> @TLDR20 has a lot of unknowns in front of him. The first check ride is a pressure filled event. I think he'll do pretty well with it.



I did.


----------

